# New 7



## Three20FivexiT (Feb 19, 2004)

"What the hell?" is all I can say... :rofl: uch:


































Ok I admit, I've done some pretty stupid things over the course of my life, but this just takes the cake. A total insult to BMW.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

The loser needs a booster seat to drive it?


----------



## Three20FivexiT (Feb 19, 2004)

He's even handicapped too.... do they hand them out for being a retard? :dunno:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I didn't know 7 series had manual seats  













BTW, where did you find these pics? Doing this to your car is stupid enough but posting the pics online... :loco:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

These pics need to be sent to Jimmy 540i's website BMW Nightmares! :rofl:


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

adrian's bmw said:


> These pics need to be sent to Jimmy 540i's website BMW Nightmares! :rofl:


seriously, i mean, thats not right


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

BMWenthusiast said:


> seriously, i mean, thats not right


I agree!

This is so funny, I'm going to email my friends at our Honda store and see if they want to buy any emblems to "upsell" any prospective clients. :rofl:


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, I have to say that Bangle's redesign should have a heck of a lot more people coming through the doors at BMW dealerships to buy one now. :rofl: 

Seriously though, this is beyond anything I've seen before. You just have to wonder what some people are thinking.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

A 7 series? :dunno: 

They could have been a bit more humble and gone for a 5er. :rofl:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Geez I thought the Hyundai I see some mornings with the "M" logo on the trunk lid was bad.


----------



## Three20FivexiT (Feb 19, 2004)

F1Crazy said:


> BTW, where did you find these pics? Doing this to your car is stupid enough but posting the pics online... :loco:


A guy in my office e-mailed them to me and a few others. Just for a good laugh, that's all.


----------



## Blk Stallion Li (Dec 14, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOKAAAAAAAAAYYY!!! if i never see this again it would be too soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

If I ever see that car driving down the road, i'll be sure to do all BMW enthusiasts from around the world a favor, and punt that p.o.s. off the road. :rofl:


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

wow  i want to beat that guy with a stick...and im sure hes too dumb to have done it himself...so i also want to find the tuner garage that helped and make sure they never touch a car again....he looks prowd of it... :thumbdwn:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Where's the "M" logo? :dunno:

it looks as though they finally fixed iDrive :thumbup:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Blk Stallion Li said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOKAAAAAAAAAYYY!!! if i never see this again it would be too soon!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for dredging up a 7-month post back up for the rest of us.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Where's the "M" logo? :dunno:
> 
> it looks as though they finally fixed iDrive :thumbup:


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## E2R41L (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't know, I feel kind of sorry for him. It must be very difficult to really want something, like the 745 Li, but not afford it. Look at the look on his face guys. :dunno: I hope one day he can afford the real thing and get rid of that accord. You guys are right, that he shouldn't badge an Accord as he did, but I still feel bad... I can't put my finger on it, but strangely I do feel sorry for him (sympathetic way, not the "wow, you're a loser, I feel sorry for you" way).


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow...BMW dealer license plate frame... Impressive...in a bad way...


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

E2R41L said:


> I don't know, I feel kind of sorry for him. It must be very difficult to really want something, like the 745 Li, but not afford it. Look at the look on his face guys. :dunno: I hope one day he can afford the real thing and get rid of that accord. You guys are right, that he shouldn't badge an Accord as he did, but I still feel bad... I can't put my finger on it, but strangely I do feel sorry for him (sympathetic way, not the "wow, you're a loser, I feel sorry for you" way).


Actually you have a point......I feel sorry for him :tsk:


----------



## BavarianMX (Jul 15, 2005)

lol those hondus ricers are very stupid lmfao


----------



## islandbeef (May 24, 2005)

You give a dork some two sided tape and see what happens?


----------



## xazncarnu7x (Apr 23, 2006)

my guess is hes mentally challenged and he likes bmws...... and that his parents probably helped him rebadge the car...... or that his parents bought a brand new accord w/ all the leather stuff and rebadged it and told him its a 7 series.....


----------



## jaugustavo (Mar 27, 2006)

did anyone notice the shirt on this douche? i wont even mention the car. wow.


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

Its a god damn league of nations on his shirt... to sorta quote the great Billy Bob.

Anyways, not to spite 7 series BMW owners, but doesn't this car look like a ****ing Honda Accord? How gay is that? Apparently just as gay as the guy in the picture.

** EDIT **

And apparently I need to learn how to read cause it is a ****ing Honda Accord thats just been badged as a 7 series. What a ****ing moron. If he seriously thinks that it'll pass as a 7 series he's stupider than he looks. I own an older 5 series, but damn this pisses me off. ****ing ricers!!!


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

Open Road BMW...This guy lives near me


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

mimic said:


> How gay is that? Apparently just as gay as the guy in the picture.


In what way does being gay have anything to do with these pics?



--J.


----------



## ajfB004 (Mar 19, 2006)

I feel really ill about it but maybe he can do a Kia as a S 500 and post it on thier web page.


----------



## idrive745 (Sep 3, 2006)

Haha, could I have the badges that you removed from your honda?, I want to stick them on my 7 hahahah jks


----------



## SNABERO (Sep 27, 2006)

poor guy, i feel sorry for him.


----------



## DrRT (Sep 27, 2006)

Three20FivexiT said:


> "What the hell?" is all I can say... :rofl: uch:
> 
> Ok I admit, I've done some pretty stupid things over the course of my life, but this just takes the cake. A total insult to BMW.


Nah, that is not an insult to BMW. That is like saying Jessica Sympson is capable of insulting the intelligence of Einstein. If anything else it is an insult to our eyesights only. It also gives mild stomach cramps.


----------



## cr00klyn718 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hahahah!


----------



## cr00klyn718 (Aug 10, 2006)

ok now looking at him i feel bad..


----------



## Steveo8998 (May 10, 2005)

If he is mentaly retarded and has some money, I could easily see someone taking advantage of this situation and selling him that car claiming its a 7 series, and since they are a "nice person" they will sell it to him for only 60,000. :tsk: And he probably has no clue its not a real BMW. People can be just jerks.

but if thats not the case, and the guy did it him self. what a dumbass.


----------



## SNIFFLES (Apr 6, 2006)

ohhhhhhhhhhh lord


----------



## ortoman (Jan 7, 2006)

*Now I have a proof!*

That stupidity has no limits :rofl:


----------



## BMWE30freak (Mar 19, 2006)

retarded has a whole new definition.


----------



## BMWRaceCA (Jan 3, 2007)

I've registered just to post this message. Is this the same guy as in the first photos of our silly Honda?






What kind of audience is he speaking to?

At least he's not wearing that flashy "League of Nations" shirt, but what looks to be an Italian suit!


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

he looks like a gopher


----------



## Snarcher! (Jan 9, 2007)

i did that to a 1990 white accord, he copied me! 

I got pulled over by a cop for speeding in it, and the cop comes back to my window with my insurance card and says "uh, you gave me the insurance for a Honda"

"this is a honda sir"

"oh"

lol


----------

